

Ubuntu to use base-10 units for disk sizes: 1 megabyte == 1000 kB - edward
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy

======
Incubus
They've done this for over a year now.

~~~
edward
My bad, I thought it was new.

